# My band finally has a new song up (Progressive Deathcore content)



## Metalus (Jun 23, 2012)

Produced by yours truly . Would love to get some feedback on this. If you dig the song, please give us a like! 

http://www.facebook.com/astheworldweeps/app_178091127385


----------



## Metalus (Jun 23, 2012)

bump. Any feedback?


----------



## Metalus (Jun 30, 2012)

No thoughts?


----------



## AlexEdwards (Jul 1, 2012)

Dig it! Very varied and well written. Getting a human abstract vibe on some of the parts. 

Keep it up!


----------



## Metalus (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks a bunch dude! Give us a like on facebook and spread the word!


----------



## Metalus (Jul 5, 2012)

Any more comments and or feedback? I would love to know what we can improve on


----------



## JamesM (Jul 5, 2012)

Song wise? Don't change a thing buddy.


----------



## Metalus (Jul 5, 2012)

JamesM said:


> Song wise? Don't change a thing buddy.



Thanks dude


----------



## Metalus (Jul 30, 2012)

I would love to hear some feedback on this track. Maybe a few more likes as well?


----------



## polarbeast666 (Jul 30, 2012)

Metalus said:


> I would love to hear some feedback on this track. Maybe a few more likes as well?



Pretty damn good. Buuuuut...change the band name :/ . It doesnt stand out from the crowd


----------



## Drew (Aug 1, 2012)

Holy fucking gating, batman.  

Absolutely not my thing at all, but some of the non gated, less djent-inspired sections are cool.


----------



## Metalus (Aug 5, 2012)

polarbeast666 said:


> Pretty damn good. Buuuuut...change the band name :/ . It doesnt stand out from the crowd



Any suggestions?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 8, 2012)

pretty good!


----------



## Metalus (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks man! We got a debut EP coming soon . Spread the word!


----------



## Metalus (Sep 11, 2012)

A little morning bump for some peeps that may have not heard it yet


----------

